# Ph Concerns



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Need to get some advice here, or at least something to rest my mind.

In Guelph where I live and most areas in Ontario our PH is between 7.5 - 8.3. In my city specifically it fluctuates between 8.1 to 8.3.

My concern as you can probably guess by the numbers is that the ph is going to kill the Manny I have coming from aqua scape shortly. The ph doesn't fluctuate much, so I am not concerned with a huge ph shock, it's the initially acclimation from the water in the states, to the high ph water here. On top of this, Manny's are probably one of the most sensitive piranha out there.

As far as acclimation goes, whenever I have got fish from AS I have always dripped them for a few hours, then place in a lg container to float and acclimate to temperature, and then release.

Any input, I am not wanting to use buffers as they tend to boomerang and kill the fish. Will a high steady ph be fine for this guy?


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

A steady PH is always better. Just drip the fish and it should be fine.


----------

